# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Crib wall query

## Chumley

G'day all, 
I'm ploughing my way through the literature on retaining walls - didn't know there was so much in it, and so bloomin' complicated too. 
One simple question for you all, how come a crib wall doesn't need footings, yet any other kind needs bedrock, concrete foundations or compressed road base type stuff? 
Cheers,
Adam

----------


## HaydnG

G'day Adam, 
I had a long look at the crib wall options as it semed like bulletproof idea for someone like me who was scared *&**&&less about building a retaining wall that failed. 
However, in the end I built a concrete retaining block wall (CMbrick) with crushed rock base 32 metres long and 1.4 high and its a bewdy. I bought the blocks as seconds and it ended up cheaper than cribs, and you dont need as much batter, so you end upo with more usable surface. The supplier did the calcualtions/plans for nothing, incuded transport plus geotextile fabric to make the thing stronger. Once you get the first row straight (broke 3 rubber mallets) its easy. 
By the way, you still need a crushed rock base as a foundation for crib walls, and I probably saved myself a hernia as they are pretty heavy to move around by yourself on unstable ground. 
BTW If you're keen on saving heaps more money, have plenty of land and like the thought of planting in the "cribs", have you considered tyres? 
My 10cents 
Haydn

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

The reason most retaining walls fail is due to the build up of hydrostatic pressure behind them (water pressure). It makes the wall want to topple head over toe - the wall pivots on the "toe" which is the forward point of the footing. 
In crib walls you do not have this hydrostatic pressure because of the open nature of the face. Crib walls fail for reasons other than the adequacy of their footing.

----------

